#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  WaveGuide

## cvbaudio

Na veel zoeken op internet en audio sites ben ik niet echt een waveguide voor zelfbouw tegengekomen.
Dus zelf iets gefabriceerd.
Het ontwerp is in autocad gemaakt op basis van een 18sound document (AES).
Hte is geen planaire waveguide.
Technische gegevens.
Combinatie van hout en aluminium
Driver 2 inch of 1/3.4
Breedte 210 mm
Mondbreedte 30mm
Diepte 230mm
Breedte is aan te passen in het ontwerp.

Foto's volgen

----------


## MusicXtra

Je maakt mij nu wel heel erg nieuwsgierig....

----------


## 4AC

Zelfbouw waveguide uit alleen hout ben ik al eens tegen gekomen. In een Line-Array project.

Desalniettemin, ik ook ben nieuwsgierig naar foto's en meer informatie!

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Eerste post zie ik, welkom op het forum!

----------


## salsa

B.M.S, Faital Pro en B&C hebben een kant en klare Wave Guide te koop...
Juist voor zelfbouw projecten.
Genoeg te vinden dus op Google!

Dave

----------


## cvbaudio

Alles is te koop.

Zelfs complete line arrays.

Maar daar gaat het nu juist niet om.

Het is de uitdaging om zelf iets te ontwerpen, anders moet je dit forum niet lezen.

----------


## AH

Ik vraag mij ook wel eens af, of er geen programma,s bestaan om hoorns en waveguide,s te simuleren.
Voor laag toepassingen is er genoeg te vinden, maar iets voor een mooie 1 of 2" driver kan ik nergens vinden.
Lijkt me wel leuk om zelf een hoorn of waveguide te maken.  
Iemand tips ?

----------


## salsa

> Na veel zoeken op internet en audio sites ben ik niet echt een waveguide voor zelfbouw tegengekomen.
> Dus zelf iets gefabriceerd.




Ok, maar je openings tekst beschrijft een andere reden, maargoed...

Ik hoop dat je wel snapt dat een wave guide ook daadwerkelijk z'n golven moet geleiden, dus dat je rekening houdt met de looptijden en dus een 'guide' maakt.
Niet, zoals enkelen, gewoon een smalle hoorn maken met vervolgens een compressie driver monteren... Dat is nog geen wave guide hoorn!

Er zijn diverse topics lopende op het WWW met enkele foto's van bouwers.
Ik zelf vindt dit het wiel opnieuw uitvinden, gezien de fase testen en andere metingen voordat je uberhaupt maar kan spreken over een Wave Guide, te veel tijd kosten en uiteindelijk duurder dan de kant-en klare modellen die te verkrijgen zijn...

Ik ben benieuwd! Succes!

Dave

----------


## cvbaudio

Beste Audio vrienden

Ik heb de foto's geplaatst maar ze staan er nog niet, enig idee wat het probleem kan zijn. (email link invoegen).

p.s.

Dave

Het is een waveguide opgebouwd uit meerdere cellen (16 stuks) met gelijke looptijd (lengte). De foto's maken alles duidelijk.
De eerste twee zijn gereed. Heb nog geen tijd gehad om metingen te doen.

Ben benieuwd naar jullie reactie

----------


## salsa

Kijk als je idd de wave guide gemaakt hebt met looptijd corrigatie (lamellen of punten) kan je een daadwerkelijk een gebouwd hebben!

Mocht je de kans hebben, zou ik ze zeker laten meten!
Leuk man!

Dave

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb de foto's geplaatst maar ze staan er nog niet, enig idee wat het probleem kan zijn. (email link invoegen).



Voila: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...-ik-fotos.html
Ik ben benieuwd!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## cvbaudio

Beste Teun

Heb imageShack gebruikt en de link gekopieerd.
Ik kreeg daarna de melding dat de modarator de link moet goedkeuren.
Hierna is er niets meer vernomen (5 dagen geleden)
Weet niet wat ik verkeerd doe.

----------


## djspeakertje

Kan je niet gewoon de URL in je post kopiëren? Dat is ook prima en werkt perfect, kwestie van even klikken en je ziet de foto's.


Daan

----------


## cvbaudio

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## cvbaudio

Het  is gelukt

ben benieuwd naar jullie reactie :Smile: 

De driver is P-Audio SD740

----------


## cvbaudio

Het wordt een actief systeem met een DSP gebaseerd op de ADAU7101.
Een set actief en passief beide 8 ohm.
Digitale versterkers gebaseerd op de Tripath modules en geschakelde voedingen van ColdAmp.
De DSP is een eigen ontwerp.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## salsa

HELEMAAL GEWELDIG!!!!!!!!!

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar je eind resultaat!!

Cool!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er goed uit, alleen is het wel veul werk om 12 wave-guides te maken op deze manier.
En, natuurlijk ben ik bijzonder benieuwd naar je rigging.

----------


## AH

Hoe bepaal je de vorm van die platen, is daar en formule voor ?

----------


## cvbaudio

Heb met behulp van  Autocad de lengte van iedere poort even lang proberen te maken. De lengte van de polylijnen kun je makkelijk laten berekenen.

----------


## cvbaudio

Beste MusicXtra

Valt best mee, het meeste werk is de decoupeerzaag.
heb nu twee waveguides gemaakt en heb er ongeveer 4 uur over gedaan.
De ander tien gaan sneller als je ze in een keer maakt (productie)
De eerste is toch even experimenteren.

----------


## djspeakertje

En dat alles gefabriceerd op een goede ouwe werkmeid :Smile: .

Dit is het soort projecten dat ik interessant vindt, en ik ga dit dan ook zeker volgen!


Veel succes met je project! Daan

----------


## showband

Heel leuk om te zien!

En WTF gewoon proberen. Kost niks. Ben erg benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## cvbaudio

Houtwerk en riging :Smile: 











De speakers die ik ga gebruiken:
Voor het laag     B&C  8NDL51-16 (heb ik een partij kunnen kopen)
Voor het hoog    P-Audio SD740N-8 (had ik nog liggen)

----------


## SPS

Ben zeer benieuwd hoe die rigging er uiteindelijk uit gaat zien.........

Paul

----------


## Timothy

Daar zou ik ook graag het resultaat van zien, want zoals ik nu op de foto's kan zien, is dit best een haalbare kaart.
Dus cvbaudio: wij volgen met de nodige belangstelling, dus niet vergeten om detailfoto's van alles te maken hé! :-)

----------


## cvbaudio

Ik heb gekozen voor staal inplaats van aluminium.
Aluminium is een mooi en licht materiaal, maar heeft niet de juiste sterkte als er in wordt getapt. De schroefdraad slijt te snel.
Het staal dat ik gebruik is 60mmx5mm en er zijn extra moeren aan de achterzijde gelast. De totale lengte van de schroefdraadschacht komt daarmee op 11mm.
Aan de rigingplaat van de achterzijde is een handvat gelast, handig om de kastjes te dragen en beschermt tevens de eindtrap en bekabeling.

----------


## 4AC

> Aan de rigingplaat van de achterzijde is een handvat gelast, handig om de kastjes te dragen en beschermt tevens de eindtrap en bekabeling.



Het worden selfpowered kastjes?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## teunos

Hoi teun(4AC) , Ja het wordt een actieve (selfpowered) setje, en daarnaast nog een passief setje, zoals de topic starter al zei.





> Het wordt een actief systeem met een DSP gebaseerd op de ADAU7101.
> Een set actief en passief beide 8 ohm.
> Digitale versterkers gebaseerd op de Tripath modules en geschakelde voedingen van ColdAmp.
> De DSP is een eigen ontwerp.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Gr,
Teun

----------


## cvbaudio

De speakers vormen telkens een paar.
1 actief
1 passief
Er is namelijk voldoende vermogen in de actieve kast om er twee aan te sturen.
Vermogen laag 1kW aan 4 ohm continu
vermogen hoog 2x 200Watt aan 8 ohm. (elke hoorn heeft een eigen eindtrap)
Totale gewicht van de versterker 4kG
Wil je meer weten over de ADAU1701, even googlen.

----------


## 4AC

Oi, excuse me, ik heb even een deel van het topic gemist geloof ik.

Erg mooi dsp-dingetje, en wat een berg vermogen!
Tot nu toe veel moois wat mij betreft.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er goed uit hoor, roept nostalgische gevoelens bij me op. :Wink: 
Die 1000 Watt @ 4 Ohm komt alleen net ff onhandig uit wanneer je 2 drivers per kastje gebruikt, dan wordt één kastje 4 of 16 Ohm en twee parallel dus 2 of 8 Ohm.
Verder ben ik natuurlijk erg benieuwd hoe de rest van je rigging eruit komt te zien.
En, als het klaar is hoe het klinkt, misschien wel leuk om mijn systeem er een keer naast te hangen?

----------


## cvbaudio

Beste MusicXtra

4 ohm komt voor mij goed uit de B&C zijn namelijk 16 ohm. Ze worden alle parallel geschakeld.
Het komt toevallig uit dat ik deze partij van 16 ohm heb kunnen kopen.
Had ik met een 8ohm gewerkt dan had ik een probleem gehad, 2 ohm is not done.

De DSP is 2 in 4 uit. Hij wordt gemonteerd op een basis print die speciaal voor dit project wordt ontworpen.
Ik gebruik dan alleen 1-in 2-uit. de mogelijkheden van de ADAU1701 zijn ongeloofelijk uitgebreid. (Filters, EQ's,delay, Limiter,compressor,........)
De bedoeling is dat het op afstand bediend kan worden waarschijnlijk bedraad met canbus of draadloos met een zigbee in combinatie met een AVR controller.






De print op de afbeelding is een prototype.


En beste MusicXtra
De basis voor mijn ontwerp is ook de dv-dosc van LA-Acoustic

----------


## MusicXtra

> En beste MusicXtra
> De basis voor mijn ontwerp is ook de dv-dosc van LA-Acoustic



Ook al lijkt mijn systeem op het eerste gezicht misschien op DV-Dosc, het is niet de basis geweest. Juist voor de rigging was ik van mening dat dat beter kon. In die opzet ben ik zeker geslaagd maar in de systemen waar ik momenteel mee bezig ben heb ik dit verder doorontwikkeld.
Daar komt ook een drie dimensionale wave-guide in van gegoten aluminium.
De wave-guide in mijn huidige systeem is een vrij eenvoudig houten exemplaar die ik nog niet echt een wave-guide zou willen noemen. Het werkt echter allemaal prima, de klank is heel erg goed en laatst gemerkt dat de worp dik in orde is.

----------


## Waveform

Ik ben gigantisch geïnteresseerd in die DSP en versterkermodule. Ik zoek namelijk al een tijdje zoiets voor een projectje. Daar wil ik dus zeker alles van weten! Als MusicXtra zijn systeem er eens langs gaat hangen kom ik zeker eens luisteren. Anders ook wel hoor.

Waar is het te doen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BJD

In dat geval moet je eens kijken in de datasheet v.d. betreffende controller. Meestel levert de elektronica fabrikant ook een kant en klaar schema er bij voor standaard toepassing. Deze staat meestal in een Application Sheet op de site of in de datasheet van de chip.

----------


## cvbaudio

Heb nu totaal 8 waveguides klaar, nog vier te gaan.



Het eerste kastje met waveguide en B&C

----------


## MusicXtra

Erg deftig, waarom heb je de speaker panelen zover naar achter in de kast zitten?
En op welke frequentie zijn de kastjes getuned?

----------


## cvbaudio

Het is gezichtsbedrog, de panelen zitten 15 mm vanaf de voorkant. (Zie ook de Acad tekening)
De kastjes zijn getuned op 70Hz.




MusicXtra

Ik ben van plan verschillende crossover freq te programmeren. 
Voor de line array koppeling is 800Hz ideaal.
Voor een set met twee tops aan iedere zijde wil ik het iets hoger crossen.
Welke crossover frequentie heb jij toegepast en wat is jouw ervaring hiermee.

----------


## cvbaudio

De definitieve versie van de ADAU DSP  is klaar.
Moet nog getest worden.



Ben druk bezig om het basis board te ontwerpen. ( 1 in 2 out )

----------


## Overdrive

Ziet er leuk uit, waar heb je de printen laten fabriceren als ik vragen mag?

Enneh, thermal reliefs bij via's (in polygons) zijn niet nodig he  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ziet er leuk uit, waar heb je de printen laten fabriceren als ik vragen mag?
> 
> Enneh, thermal reliefs bij via's (in polygons) zijn niet nodig he



Thermal reliefs in planes? Dat ligt eraan waar/voor wie je werkt...  :Wink: 

Gokje, zal wel eurocircuits zijn.

----------


## Overdrive

Ik zou niet weten wat dat te maken zou hebben voor wie of wat je werkt?

Aan de chemisch zilver finish en de gare silkscreen te zien, zal het inderdaad wel eurocircuit zijn.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik zou niet weten wat dat te maken zou hebben voor wie of wat je werkt?



Heel simpel als je (net als ik) bij/voor meerdere klanten pcb's zit te layouten, dan kom je soms wel heel veel verschillende design rules tegen.
De reden dat sommige het zo willen is dat ze geen warmte naar het plane willen afvoeren. Echter de meeste willen dat juist wel. In dit voorbeeld zou ik het ook vol in het koper leggen.

----------


## cvbaudio

PCB's zijn gefabriceerd bij PCB-POOL (beta-layout)
Het is een 4-layer en advies was thermals in polygons

----------


## cvbaudio

Het ontwerp voor de basis PCb is klaar en opgestuurd naar de producent.
1 input gebalanceerd met een INA134P
2 outputs t.b.v. digitale amps.
IC2 IO voor digitale aansturing
Het DSP board met de ADAU1701 wordt er op gestoken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Het DSP board met de ADAU1701 wordt er op gestoken.



Ik begrijp dat deze chip makkelijk te programmeren is (zelf geen ervaring mee) 
, maar vind je de performance van de AD en DA converters voldoende goed?

Net iets meer als 16 bit performance is niet echt geweldig, zeker voor een speaker processor. Bij een CD speler kunnen ze alles normaliseren naar max. / 0dBFS. Bij je speakers word dat moeilijker.

Heb je dan ook een idee hoe het klinkt als de input overstuurt word? 
Of is het toch de bedoeling dat er voor de AD converter nog een analoge limiter komt?

Ik ben benieuwd, het is wel een leuk project.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Die ina134 is leuk, begrijp alleen niet dat je er dan weerstanden voorzet (filtertje? of zie ik het verkeerd) helpt je CMRR compleet om zeep. 
Het is maar een hint.  :Wink:

----------


## cvbaudio

Beste collega

De AD DA converters van de ADAU1701 hebben een resolutie van 24bits.
Voor mijn project is dit meer dan voldoende.
Ik heb al veel ervaring opgedaan met deze chip en nee het programmeren is niet eenvoudig. Zeker niet als hij met een microcontroller via IC2 wordt aangestuurd.
De mogelijkheden zijn echt super.
Ik gebruik de chip voor simpele toepassingen in selfbootmode. 
Er wordt configuratie software bijgeleverd door ANALOG DEVICES.

De INA134 (SSM2142) is volgens de specs in het datasheet opgebouwd. Er is dus zeker gelet op de CMRR.
Ik ben blij met je reactie, het houdt me scherp.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De AD DA converters van de ADAU1701 hebben een resolutie van 24bits.



Dat kan op papier wel zo zijn, maar een AD converter met een SN van 100dB (website  analog devices) is niet veel. 16 bit schoon is 96dB, 17 bit 102dB. Vandaar mijn opmerking.

Succes.

----------


## cvbaudio

De eerste vier kasten zijn gespoten.



Ze zijn gespoten met WARNEX, verfspuit in combinatie met een druktank.



De volgende stap wordt het monteren van rigging platen.

----------


## Tom06

Zozo, zeer proffesioneel! Ben benieuw naar het eindresultaat.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoeveel kastjes ga je in totaal bouwen?

----------


## cvbaudio

Het worden in totaal 12 kasten

----------


## salsa

Hoe staat het met de bouw? we zijn erg benieuwd!!!

Dave

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

De theorie achter line arrays is dat de verticale verspreiding niet groter mag zijn dan 15 graden.
Geldt dit voor het hele kastje of alleen voor de waveguide?
Ik kan namelijk nergens waveguides/ribbon tweeters vinden met een spreiding van <20  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo,
> 
> De theorie achter line arrays is dat de verticale verspreiding niet groter mag zijn dan 15 graden.



Het gaat niet zozeer om de spreiding alswel om het hoog over de hele hoogte van het kastje in fase uit de driver te krijgen. Gevolg hiervan is een sterke bundeling in het verticale vlak en koppeling van de kastjes onderling bij frequenties waarvan 1/4 golflengte niet kleiner is dan de afstand tussen de onderlinge kastjes dat is iig de theorie. De reden dat je die wave-guides niet op elke straathoek kunt krijgen heeft er volgens mij mee te maken dat de diverse fabrikanten veel geld in de ontwikkeling hiervan hebben gestoken en dit dus lekker voor hun eigen systemen gebruiken.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Er is veel over line-arrays te vinden, maar veel kleine dingen niet.
Dit snap ik wel i.v.m. kosten ontwikkeling.
Maar waarom staan de luidsprekers in een bepaalde hoek ten opzichte van het voorste paneel. De v-dosc heeft dit namelijk niet. 
Dit zal vast met de spreiding te maken hebben maar hoe bereken je dan zo'n hoek?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar waarom staan de luidsprekers in een bepaalde hoek ten opzichte van het voorste paneel. De v-dosc heeft dit namelijk niet. 
> Dit zal vast met de spreiding te maken hebben maar hoe bereken je dan zo'n hoek?



V-dosc heeft het wel degelijk, kijk nog maar eens goed. :Wink: 
Dat de speakers in een hoek staan heeft ermee te maken dat de panelen waar deze speakers in zitten onderdeel zijn van de hoog hoorn.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Dus als ik het goed begrijp, heb je helemaal geen verticale 15 graden nodig.
Alleen moeten de speakers zo dicht bij elkaar zitten als de helft van de golflente.

----------


## jeroenw

> Alleen moeten de speakers zo dicht bij elkaar zitten als de helft van de golflente.



En dat is wel spannend
zeker in het hoog lopen de freqencies van -pak een beet- 150Hz tot 15kHz
dat is een factor 100, op welke afstand hang je de speakers dan.....
(2.29m @150Hz, 0.0229m @ 15kHz)
Dat laatste wordt sowieso gaaf, 2 drivers op 1cm van elkaar :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat laatste wordt sowieso gaaf, 2 drivers op 1cm van elkaar :P



En daar sla je dus precies de spijker op zijn kop en heb je de reden dat spraak zuiltjes jaren ook alleen als spraakzuiltjes gebruikt konden worden.
Met alleen drivers gaat je dat inderdaad nooit lukken, om die reden is  dus de wave guide ontwikkeld. Lees mijn eerdere post nog maar eens goed  door. :Wink: 





> Dus als ik het goed begrijp, heb je helemaal geen verticale 15 graden nodig.
> Alleen moeten de speakers zo dicht bij elkaar zitten als de helft van de golflente.



Nee, dat is niet wat ik schrijf. Bij een line-source-array is een verticale spreiding niet het doel van de wave-guide maar het gevolg. Die wave-guide zorgt ervoor dat het geluid over de hele hoogte van de hoorn netjes in fase uit de hoornmond komt. Gevolg hiervan is een sterke bundeling van het hoog, zo sterk dat de verticale spreiding zelfs kleiner is dan 5°.
Bij een line-array zoals EAW KF740 wordt er een 'conventionele' hoorn gebruikt die de spreiding tot pakweg 15° beperkt met als gevolg een concentratie van de energie, vergelijk het maar met een zaklamp waar je de bundel van verkleind, je komt dan heel ver maar de spreiding is klein. Dit type line-array is dus geen line-source.

----------


## rammon

hallo mensen,

ik weet dat het al bijna 2 jaar geleden is dat MusicXtra de laatste reactie neer zette. maar toch ga ik het vragen. waarom heeft cvbaudio noot meer iets laten horen? hij liet heel veel op dit forum zien en poste regelmatig een foto, maar het eindproduct is nooit geshowd. Waar om niet??


Gr. Rammon

----------

